# my max.



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

i have a 93 max. gxe, took the exhaust off,(oh the sound) and loving it to death.

i have a problem w/ my power steering. i have a leak somewere but i cant identify were, so has anyone have had this problem?

also im looking into cold air intakes. whats a reasonable price for one?


information is extreamly helpful!


----------

